# Urgent plee, need loving home for our 2 boys



## Please help (May 5, 2009)

I guess that you have had hundreds of people on here wanting to find new homes for unwanted pets. Ours are not un-wanted; we do however need to find them a home urgently. 
We have 2 large tabby and white male, neutered brothers who love each other very much. They are called Charlie and Motley and we have had them from 8 weeks old. They are now 7 years old. They love to sit on your knee and Motley just loves to give you kisses.
We are moving to NZ in about 3 to 4 weeks time. That is the problem; you see Charlie is not good at travelling. He gets himself all stressed out. He pants and gets sweaty pads. We love him so much that I could not make him travel all the way down to London, then 2 days flying. You are not able to sedate an animal for flying. Motley would be fine but I could not part them as they spend a great deal of time together both inside and outside. They even sleep together. I would prefer it if you were not next to a busy road. They love to sit in the garden with you, so a garden would be great. 
If you would like to give our boys a home for life and would not mind the odd email from NZ to see how they are doing, then we would love to hear from you. I am not the type of person to say yes and then give them to someone else. I know that does happen and I would not like that happening to me.
We do not want anything for them apart from your word to love them and give them a good home. They do come with 2 cat carriers, enclosed litter tray, toys and a play bed.
They are good with children and we do have a dog, but then they have grown up together.
My 2 teenage children will be heartbroken to see them go as they are their cats and have had them for 7 years.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

you don't say which area you are from so here is a link to a site that has cat rescues all over the UK if you scroll down on the left hand side to the area you live in and contact those rescues they might be able to help you. good luck
Cat Chat Charity - The Cat Rescue and Rehoming Resource
try posting on
Animal Lifeline UK
purrsinourhearts.co.uk


----------



## Please help (May 5, 2009)

We are near Skegness, I have tried the cats protection, but they said that there was no way that they could help as they were so full. I do not know what to do as we would hate not knowing where they will end up. 
Thanks for the link kelly-joy. I would like to see if we can find them a home first. My kids are under enough stress with moving to the other side of the world. I dont want them worrying about the cats. Plus they would like to email the new owner from time to time. It's such a difficult thing to do, animals just pull on your heart strings don't they:001_wub:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Do you not have any family or friends that could look after them?

You could try putting and add in pets4homes, pet shops / vets in your area.

Have you only just realised you cant take them? Seems like youve left it a bit late to me . Sorry if I offend


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

It does seem a bit rushed to find them a new home, have you spoken to the vet about taking them with you I am sure there is a way, people take their pets with them all the time when they emigrate. My friend is taking her horse to Australia with her, its expensive but worth it.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awwww im so sad for you! it must be awful!!! i live in bangor/chester, so it is AGES away  i really really hope you find a good home!


----------



## Please help (May 5, 2009)

Pamela said:


> It does seem a bit rushed to find them a new home, have you spoken to the vet about taking them with you I am sure there is a way, people take their pets with them all the time when they emigrate. My friend is taking her horse to Australia with her, its expensive but worth it.


We have spent ages talking about it. We are taking our Japanese Akita who is 9 1/2 stone and is going to cost us about £5,000 to take over. The crate is so big that she can not even fly to where we are going and we need to drive 8 hours to pick her up then back again. 
It's not that we are rushing to find them a new home, we knew that we were going last Feb. Charlie just gets too stressed out, even if you cover his cage, sit with him, talk to him or even stroke him. We have worked out that he will be in a cage for 31 hours with one short stop over. He will sit in the cage no problem as we have even left it around the house for him to get used to. But when he is on the move he just panics. I just ask myself is it right to put him through it if I don't have to :rolleyes5: Would I be crule if I did put him through it? that may be a better way of putting it. I have been looking at deaths with animals while in transit to other places around the world. Stress is the main cause for death.


----------



## Please help (May 5, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> Do you not have any family or friends that could look after them?
> 
> You could try putting and add in pets4homes, pet shops / vets in your area.
> 
> Have you only just realised you cant take them? Seems like youve left it a bit late to me . Sorry if I offend


No you don't offend me at all Jen, I have tried family and friends, but they already have too many animals, have health problems or spend alot of time on the go. They are on pets4homes and the vets and pet shops are a wash with other peoples animals for what ever reason. It may seem like I have left it a bit late, but I have been looking for a long time. sites such as these are my last hope. If I was not wanting the best for them then I could have given them to a few people but not together, or people whos first words are.....'are they free'. I guess I have been hoping that Charlie would get better so that we could take him, but he has not. Animals stay with us until they pass away. Parting with our cats is not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Please help said:


> No you don't offend me at all Jen, I have tried family and friends, but they already have too many animals, have health problems or spend alot of time on the go. They are on pets4homes and the vets and pet shops are a wash with other peoples animals for what ever reason. It may seem like I have left it a bit late, but I have been looking for a long time. sites such as these are my last hope. If I was not wanting the best for them then I could have given them to a few people but not together, or people whos first words are.....'are they free'. I guess I have been hoping that Charlie would get better so that we could take him, but he has not. Animals stay with us until they pass away. Parting with our cats is not an easy thing to do.


I dont really know what to suggest,

othere than taking him with you?

Maybe you could try put him in his pen everyday and taking him on a car journey, gradually building up the time he spends in there. You could spray the inside with feliway, or put a few drops of valerian on a blanket might help, or scullcap and valerian tablets. ( use one of his own blankets so it has his scent on).

Hope you find a solution


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

Please help said:


> We are near Skegness, I have tried the cats protection, but they said that there was no way that they could help as they were so full. I do not know what to do as we would hate not knowing where they will end up.
> 
> Have your tryed this place at orby, its not a very large place and its run by a lady.
> She was fantastic i had a personal situation and i couldnt keep my 3 cats and she took them in for me just before christmas.
> ...


----------



## Please help (May 5, 2009)

Hummmm the phone number is missing a number or 2, I also tried to get the phone number, but that address is not correct. It is not listed at all:nonod:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Hi I have just found this number 01754 830621 this is the cat protection in Skegness. Spilsby and Alford is that any use to you.


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Is there really no way you could take them...Its such a shame you will have to leave your kitties...could the vets not recommend anything to help him travel?


----------



## Please help (May 5, 2009)

Poppy09 said:


> Is there really no way you could take them...Its such a shame you will have to leave your kitties...could the vets not recommend anything to help him travel?


No you can not give them anything to help them travel when flying. 
Anyway...................................

I had a call today just before I had to go out. I have found a family who are going to collect them on thursday. They sound very nice and are looking forward to having them, plus they do not live too far away so Charlie should be okay. I will let you all know how it goes as they are going to keep in contact with us, even when we are in NZ.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Please help said:


> I had a call today just before I had to go out. I have found a family who are going to collect them on thursday. They sound very nice and are looking forward to having them, plus they do not live too far away so Charlie should be okay. I will let you all know how it goes as they are going to keep in contact with us, even when we are in NZ.:thumbup:


I am so pleased you have found them a lovely home who will keep in touch with you. That must make you feel so much better about the move. Good Luck.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Excellent! I am from near Skegness and have been ringing around to see if I could find them a home but I didn't want to post on here and get your hopes up for no reason! I am really glad they have found a nearby home!


----------



## Please help (May 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and thoughts, I will let you know how they are doing.


----------



## Please help (May 5, 2009)

I thought that you would like to know that they are both doing well. They (the people who have taken our cats) had 2 kittens already and one of them has taken a shine to Charlie and follows him around:001_wub: They are real cat lovers and I know that our boys will not want for anything. I am so glad that we have found them a good home. It's hard enough giving them up, but it makes it a bit better when you know that they are being loved and looked after. :thumbup:


----------



## englishspringers (May 22, 2009)

glad they found a new loving home :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Thank you for the update i have thought about them a few times wondering how they were getting on. Glad they have found a perfect loving home and with others to help them settle too, that's great.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

That must have been a really hard decision to make and i think you should have a pat on the back for really thinking about what was best for them.

Hope everything goes well in NZ for you.


----------



## Please help (May 5, 2009)

rainy said:


> That must have been a really hard decision to make and i think you should have a pat on the back for really thinking about what was best for them.
> 
> Hope everything goes well in NZ for you.


You are right, it was a very hard thing to do. They are well loved and looked after where they are and I will post some photos of them in their new home soon. 
Thank you for that and your kind words for our move.


----------

